# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  El consejero de Agricultura de Murcia reitera la necesidad de recuperar el consenso del Plan Hidrológico Nacional

## Embalses

*El consejero de Agricultura de Murcia reitera la necesidad de recuperar el consenso del Plan Hidrológico Nacional*
07-11-2008 (Europa Press)Europa Press

El consejero de Agricultura y Agua, Antonio Cerdá, aseguró hoy que el Plan Hidrológico Nacional fue "el mayor proyecto de modernización de España en materia de agua", por lo que reiteró la necesidad de "recuperar el consenso" que supuso su elaboración para garantizar la disponibilidad de recursos a las regiones del Levante, según informaron fuentes del Gobierno regional en un comunicado de prensa .

El consejero murciano presentó hoy junto con el conseller de Medio Ambiente, Agua, Urbanismo y Vivienda de la Comunidad Valenciana, José Ramón García Antón, el libro 'Plan Hidrológico Nacional de 2001-2004 (Edición resumida)', un trabajo editado de forma conjunta por ambas comunidades y que ofrece "una visión integral, amena y concisa" del proyecto original.

Esta publicación de carácter divulgativo se enmarca en la colección editorial 'Documentos del Agua', que recopila el trabajo de expertos, periodistas y especialistas en materia de agua y que fue presentada el pasado mes de julio en la 'Tribuna del Agua' de la Exposición Internacional Zaragoza 2008.

Ambos consejeros destacaron durante su intervención "el rigor técnico" que caracterizó a "todos los estudios y alternativas" de este plan para "paliar el déficit hídrico estructural de las regiones de Valencia, Murcia y Almería" y garantizar "la viabilidad de la agricultura del arco mediterráneo".

El consejero murciano señaló que el trasvase del Ebro, incluido en el Plan Hidrológico, fue derogado en 2004 desde "una visión dogmática y partidista" y añadió que a partir de este momento, "se abrió la brecha de la insolidaridad", de la que se intenta, dijo, "fraccionar la gestión pública del agua".

"La nueva cultura del agua que surge tras la derogación del trasvase del Ebro rechazaba de pleno las obras hidráulicas y los avances experimentados en todo el siglo XX", subrayó el consejero murciano, quien añadió además que desde ese momento "se ha gestionado la política del agua desde la dejación y desde una perspectiva de blindaje". En este sentido, pidió al Gobierno central que "tome las riendas de sus competencias exclusivas de la política hidrológica de España".

El conseller valenciano afirmó por su parte que esta publicación "llega en un momento en el que se tiende a reconocer que hay que llegar a conclusiones consensuadas" en materia de agua, y en este sentido, explicó que "hay que promover y provocar un Pacto del Agua a nivel nacional", por lo que añadió, "estamos trabajando de forma solidaria y leal con el Ministerio".

Asimismo, ambos consejeros reconocieron "el cambio en materia hídrica" de los responsables ministeriales y valoraron las declaraciones del presidente de Extremadura, Guillermo Fernández Vara, al que calificaron como "un hombre moderno y de estado al hablar de la solidaridad en la gestión de los recursos hídricos".

DOCUMENTOS DEL AGUA

La colección 'Documentos del Agua', que surgió con los trabajos preparatorios del conjunto de contenidos previstos para la participación de la Región de Murcia en Expo Zaragoza, se compone de un total de 10 trabajos. Hasta la fecha se han editado los libros 'Apuntes murcianos', de Julio Caro Baroja; 'Agua e irrigación en la Murcia Árabe', realizado por Alfonso Carmona y Robert Pocklington; y 'Los acuíferos de la Región de Murcia', del que son autores Manuel Albacete, Luis García y José Luis Quintana.

Asimismo, próximamente se presentará una historia en tres tomos de la política hidráulica en España, desde la Ilustración hasta la actualidad, cuyo autor es el catedrático de la Universidad de Alicante, Antonio Gil Olcina, así como 'Las dos orillas (Agua sin pasión)', realizado por el periodista Manuel Buitrago, y donde se analiza, desde una perspectiva periodística, el tratamiento informativo en medios de Murcia y de Aragón sobre el proyecto del trasvase del Ebro.

----------


## No Registrado

> *El consejero de Agricultura de Murcia reitera la necesidad de recuperar el consenso del Plan Hidrológico Nacional*
> 07-11-2008 (Europa Press)Europa Press
> 
> El consejero de Agricultura y Agua, Antonio Cerdá, aseguró hoy que el Plan Hidrológico Nacional fue "el mayor proyecto de modernización de España en materia de agua", por lo que reiteró la necesidad de "recuperar el consenso" que supuso su elaboración para garantizar la disponibilidad de recursos a las regiones del Levante, según informaron fuentes del Gobierno regional en un comunicado de prensa .
> 
> El consejero murciano presentó hoy junto con el conseller de Medio Ambiente, Agua, Urbanismo y Vivienda de la Comunidad Valenciana, José Ramón García Antón, el libro 'Plan Hidrológico Nacional de 2001-2004 (Edición resumida)', un trabajo editado de forma conjunta por ambas comunidades y que ofrece "una visión integral, amena y concisa" del proyecto original.
> 
> Esta publicación de carácter divulgativo se enmarca en la colección editorial 'Documentos del Agua', que recopila el trabajo de expertos, periodistas y especialistas en materia de agua y que fue presentada el pasado mes de julio en la 'Tribuna del Agua' de la Exposición Internacional Zaragoza 2008.
> 
> ...


los valencianos estamos hartos del trasvase del ebro si fuese al reves que pasaria, nos destroza campos rentables de naranjos a agricultores jovenes etc. no os podeis ni imaginar la cageta que dais con el trasvase del ebro.que quereis una guerra civil pues como sigais asi la tendremos . pareceis los tonticos del trasvase. para que unos tengan agua otros tienen que quedarse sin tierras. que cara mas dura.

----------


## Xuquer

Amigo no registrado, no se si te has dado cuenta pero estás despotricando contra un articulo de prensa, auque puedes expresar tu opinión me parece un poco ridiculo que digas lo que digas como si el que cuelga el articulo fuese el autor,... al igual que la estupidez esa de la guerra civil... :EEK!: 


Anda, tranquilizate.  :Smile:

----------


## Salut

Decir que el PHN se hizo "con consenso" es de locos...

----------


## sergi1907

Desde mi modesta opinión, ni el PHN se hizo con consenso ni mucho menos creo que los españoles nos liemos a tiros por este tema ni por otros mucho más importantes.

----------


## FEDE

Totalmente deacuerdo cotigo sergi1907

----------

